# My pups



## KoreanDeathKid (Aug 29, 2008)

Here's a Bichon Frise dog named Tony, he is about 3 years old, the whitest dog i've ever seen, and the tamest, he never barked in his life, and he "talks"
I actually don't like dogs, but these are just some dogs that me and my brother hand picked.













Before grooming









This is how white he is, he glows fire red in the sun.





And here's Cookie, a female cockapoodle dog, she's about 3 months old. A complete opposite to Tony, but she also knows how to "talk".


----------



## Lexi (Aug 29, 2008)

AHH the cockapoo is so freakin cute!! haha Cookie the cockapoo..thats adorable!!


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Aug 29, 2008)

they're all cute actually, now i just need to teach them some manners


----------



## ZEKE (Aug 29, 2008)

cute dogs!


----------

